# Grips for Taurus



## auburntiger1998 (Jun 19, 2008)

Just added the Pachmayr grips for my PT 100 with finger grooves. The bomb!:minigun:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

My girly mitts can't really handle a standard Beretta/Taurus in high speed shooting. It would be virtually impossible with bulkier stocks.

If it works for you, though, more power to ya!


----------

